# Aluminum Metal Printing Advice



## newguy25 (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone had a great experience with Aluminum metal printing that is high quality and has an easy ordering system?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 6, 2015)

I used bayphoto for a year with no problems, around christmas I had 3 arrive damaged. They replaced them no problems but I'll be looking for a new lab. Aluminyze is good, WHCC, there are a bunch.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 6, 2015)

I use adorama pix for my metal prints.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2015)

Where in the world are you?


----------



## timor (Jan 6, 2015)

Wet printing on aluminum ? Don't you have to coat yourself ? Hm, might be interesting: platinum printed on aluminum. I guess truly forever...


----------



## photog15 (Jan 7, 2015)

I second Aluminyze--perfect quality, you don't have to download software just upload it, never green hair (Bay Photo gets complaints about this in other forums). It's a pro shop--for pros and consumers and aluminum is all they do. Look for coupons (and call for the pro discount).  I also like their mounts--can hang with one hand.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 7, 2015)

timor said:


> Wet printing on aluminum ? Don't you have to coat yourself ? Hm, might be interesting: platinum printed on aluminum. I guess truly forever...



We are talking digital prints in aluminum,  I have no idea if the platinum printing process would work on a aluminum sheet.


----------



## timor (Jan 7, 2015)

Light Guru said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Wet printing on aluminum ? Don't you have to coat yourself ? Hm, might be interesting: platinum printed on aluminum. I guess truly forever...
> ...


 I know that, just the thread is in "Darkroom" section of the forum. I couldn't resist this joke. . 
Probably it would work, maybe just aestheticaly not so much...


----------



## newguy25 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## mkoller (Jan 23, 2015)

I use Bay Photo. I have had damaged metal prints come back but they have always been good on replacing them.  It is a bit frustrating though.  They have most if not all the options available and they have a nice roes setup for ordering.  Particularly if you want clusters and splits.


----------



## mkoller (Jan 23, 2015)

I have some old metal prints laying around and have considered getting liquid emulsion to coat them with.  Time has not let me explore this.  I want to do platinum some day too. 16x24 platinum print could be expensive.


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2015)

As far as I know, prints on aluminum media made from digital image files are made with an inkjet printer and UV cured inks.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 23, 2015)

They are made using dye sublimation


----------

